# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  NZ Pointer and Setter Nationals photos

## el borracho

As mentioned on the other thread the NZ Nationals were successfully held this weekend on Saturday and Sunday .
The turn out was the regular hard core field trailers that support and keep this fine sport going for betterment of the breeds they choose to run , and for fun!
We met at Rerewhikaitu school grounds at 8.30 am 20 min south of Rotorua and proceeded  forward in convoy to a large Iwi owned farming block which to me was the best land I think I have run for a pointer and Setter trial . We walked from the race where our cars were parked and proceeded down the paddock for about 1000 yards to our starting point .

The trial was running as a brace with the dogs sent on different beats to quarter the land the best they could .We has a very strong cheek wind most of the day and all had to have multi layers as the wind chill started to cut into us very quickly and freeze our butts off.

The braces were working toward the spectator vehicles over the long undulating field which the judges used to their advantage to hide the first bird .The first bird must have been quite hard to find  as from the cars we could not see the braces until they came over the top of the fields low apex   -sadly the first 3 braces didn't get over that brow and were eliminated due to various problems around the traps .
The forth brace was my own and one of the most competitive if not the most competitive trialer in the country , Robin Gaskin .The dogs were cast and as usual mine was a little slow to find his stride so Robyns dog found first with my dog Inti backing with good manners. Off we went again with some good work and Inti finding the second with perfect trap work -steady to wing and shot and through to the second round .
Once the first round had finished we had five dogs to run off . Sadly for me my dog decided to take a lonnnngggg dump and by the time he finished Dave Sheely the eventual winners dog was on point .My dog ran forward toward Daves dog and the question was asked "will he back : to which I replied yes no problem and he did honor Dave's dogs point .Nice work both dogs  .The judges then replaced Dave's dog with the by dog which proceeded to run the legs off my boy and got the find -me relegated to fifth place in the wash up .I was very happy with the result considering several years away from the trial scene.Dave Sheely IS 1st -Robyn Gaskin  IS 2nd -Dale IS 3rd -Dave Sheely IS 4th and my dog Inti 5th .

Sunday arrived pissing down with Rain and we arrived at the NZ novice trial which any Pointer Setter dog can enter providing they have not won at champion level .The same dogs that beat me in 2nd and 3rd place were running today also so this would be interesting .The course was short open hilly paddock with trees and scrub to one side .Most dogs seemed to do ok but alot of whistle blowing and handling looses points .I had to blow miy whistle twice and it was obeyed instantly twice .Two good finds and very tidy manners around the traps saw me take first place with Robyn Gaskin . Not a bad weekend in all folks, In fact rather Tweed one could say !!!

----------


## Dougie

Very nice! Tis a shame to see the prong collars though...

Loving the Tweed whoever that man is! Well done!

----------


## el borracho

me of course Dougie  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

Very nice, who was there with the proper pointers??
Nice to see all the various types of pointers.
 We have very few down here, I only know of 3 other EPs and no ES. (All are from Show breeding incl ours) and I have no clues when it comes to training either.

----------


## upnorth uplander

nothing wrong with the collar, congrats Brian on your results for the weekend

----------


## Pointer

Congrats to all, and congrats to *El B* as you actually pulled that look off, well done!




> We have very few down here, I only know of 3 other EPs and no ES. (All are from Show breeding incl ours) and I have no clues when it comes to training either.


Mikee, not too long ago there was a very well known breeder of working pointers in the Christchurch area, goes by the name of Vaughan Williams, his kennel was called Kilmacud. Try get hold of him, He has dogs from his line still going but I'm not too sure if he plans to continue breeding as he is getting on. A shame as they had a good reputation as solid hunters

----------


## el borracho

Cheers Z, I wasn't dissatisfied with those results at all and was impressed with my dogs manners.There were other dogs that ran very well and with pace and style but it is those little things in the manners that can eliminate a dog sadly before they have had time to strutt their stuff .I was very impressed at Dale"s IS dog Roche , that thing had pace and while it ranged to big for a scrub block it worked well in the large open lecern field of Rerewhikaitu .The Pointer has a lovely head in the photo -I cannot remember names but there was more than one pointer there running hard as they were breed to do .
Mikee if your interested in  Pointers and Setters to buy there are plenty of people here that can help out and I myself have a young breeding bitch coming from Ireland next year .The training is a pleasure and fun but takes dedication as others I am sure will agree .

----------


## Pointer

> I cannot remember names but there was more than one pointer there running hard as they were breed to do.


The Orange/White one in your pics is Katrina Jurys' "Rusche" and the Black/White one is Frances Connors' "Dee"

----------


## el borracho

[QUOTE=Pointer;51122]Congrats to all, and congrats to *El B* as you actually pulled that look off, well done!



Thanks Pointer ! I felt very comfortable dressed like this and it does make me wonder "why" after the money and dedication of training we don't make our sport look more prestigious and dress for each occasion to a high standard rather than turn up as most people here do looking like were ready to dig a ditch and I don't mean that in an offensive or snobbish way .

----------


## Pointer

I agree, the first trial I attended in NZ I thought most people looked they had just returned from Fiordland looking for moose. Good on ya! Might convince others

----------


## mikee

> Congrats to all, and congrats to *El B* as you actually pulled that look off, well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Mikee, not too long ago there was a very well known breeder of working pointers in the Christchurch area, goes by the name of Vaughan Williams, his kennel was called Kilmacud. Try get hold of him, He has dogs from his line still going but I'm not too sure if he plans to continue breeding as he is getting on. A shame as they had a good reputation as solid hunters


cheers for that, we will be adding another pointer in a few years, would like to get one from a working line this time and also find someone to help me with the training. Local GD club is ok with mostly labs, retrievers and a few spaniels and  they are a bit obsessed with retrieve training. 
My bitch and I have a huge battle of wills, 
I'm not bothered about that as long as they will find and point "dead" Ok with me.

Are there any Pointer / Setter Trials held in the South Island??

----------


## el borracho

yes there are and our judge in the novice stake was from CHCH club. Check the below link out


Sports Hub

----------


## HF1

Nice photos and congratulations on your run.  Inti worked very well we thought.

----------


## RCGSP

Congrats man

----------


## RCGSP

> it does make me wonder "why" after the money and dedication of training we don't make our sport look more prestigious and dress for each occasion to a high standard


Fuck that. Its a hunting event and I wear hunting clothes. If you want fancy dress go to a dog show.

----------


## Pointer

> My bitch and I have a huge battle of wills?


... and that's the biggest loss between the working and show varieties that I have seen, the bidability. A few of show varieties run and point as well as the working ones, but a dog that doesn't listen to you at 20 metres isn't going to listen to you at 200 metres.

Anyway, back on track. RCGSP, when are you getting a tweed three piece?

----------


## RCGSP

It'll be a cold day in hell

----------


## el borracho

> ... and that's the biggest loss between the working and show varieties that I have seen, the bidability.


  for a minute there Pointer I thought you were referring to the  bidability of the paticipants that prefere moose hunting attire  :Wink:

----------


## HF1

'cos after all the money we spend on the dogs and their training there isn't anything left over for us to look posh!  I do wish I had thought to take that awful beanie off though!

----------


## el borracho

lol Corrine ,I think the woman should lead the fashion charge -its not that expensive.No reason girls cant wear the mens stuff if it fits.check some affordable tweed out here

Bob Parratt Countrywear | Shooting Clothes and Outdoor clothing based in Cumbria

----------


## RCGSP

I keep forgetting El B, who was the one wearing the $2 shop rain coat?

----------


## kiwijames

Its often dissapointing to finally see someone in the flesh and they do not even remotely live up to the mental image you have made of them.

In your case El B this is certainly not the case.



Oh and by the way, you have a spot of somthing on your camera lens. Its rather annoying.

----------


## el borracho

Thankyou KiwiJames , yeah I know , that bloody oil spot on the sensor !!! 
I tell you that $2 shop rain coat wind breaker was a life saver with the weather on Saturday being so cold but not that the dog liked it when I tried to keep him a little dryer at the Sundays Novice trial . 
Its very satisfying to see good dog work especially with few faults and none that exclude you from furthering you position but as one knows on any given day it could be the dog you beat that beats you next !!

----------


## RCGSP

What did you forget his yellow poncho this time?

Best get yourself a proper rain coat

Better Outdoor Clothes | Better Outdoor Gear | Better Outdoor Clothing | Filson

----------


## RCGSP

and one for Inti

----------


## el borracho

I like that dog coat !!

----------


## Pointer

You see a lot of those coats on the Scandinavian dogs at trials. However, as the picture depicts, I see more use from them in shorthaired breeds, not a bloody setter, a weatherproof breed if there ever was one

----------


## RCGSP

But they're wimps

----------


## upnorth uplander

i want a couple for my dogs

----------


## mikee

Our 2 have Drizabones for when its wet out,  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

My dogs have a concrete pill when the forecast is bad... Its rain, not minus 20 in Norways winter! 

Especially a setter - you setter guys love saying how they are made for wet conditions  :Psmiley:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Our 2 have Drizabones for when its wet out,




wea did you get them from ????

----------


## RCGSP

> Especially a setter - you setter guys love saying how they are made for wet conditions


They look like drowned rats when they're wet

----------


## el borracho

Im pretty thoughtful about the elements and my dog -he aint superhuman and I treat him that way,sensible

----------


## Ruff

Great Photos... Love the tweed...

----------


## mikee

> wea did you get them from ????


A friend in Australia manages a pet store chain. Sent us 2 for a present. Have had to have the waist straps shortened, maybe they were originally meant for Labs!!

Only use them in mid winter when its really wet/cold

----------


## el borracho

> A friend in Australia manages a pet store chain. Sent us 2 for a present. Have had to have the waist straps shortened, maybe they were originally meant for Labs!!
> 
> Only use them in mid winter when its really wet/cold


mikee do you think they do them in Tweed ?

----------


## Ruff

They do, I've seen then... even with cute wee leather trimmed pockets... bloody fetching...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HF1

I saw jackets at Saddlery Warehouse - the same fabric as Drizabone - for $36.  Half the price of the pet shops.

----------


## el borracho

worth a look for sure

----------


## SHOOTA

[QUOTE=mikee;51884]A friend in Australia manages a pet store chain. Sent us 2 for a present. Have had to have the waist straps shortened, maybe they were originally meant for Labs!!

Only use them in mid winter when its really wet/cold[/QUOTE 

Cant be for labs, im pretty sure hunting dogs dont wear rain coats!

----------


## RCGSP

> Cant be for labs, im pretty sure hunting dogs dont wear rain coats!

----------


## el borracho

The way I see it I want my dog to perform to the best of his or her ability and a cold dog aint going to do that

----------


## Ruff

Agreed, though some could argue a jacket can have a cooling effect on a dog in many circumstances... but if we humanise them, we can be sure they need clothes.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

This makes for a dry dog on a very vet day. More better for owners cars / houses, not so sure about the dog(s)

----------


## SHOOTA

Yep i see alot of coats and still no labs :Psmiley:

----------


## Ruff

> Yep i see alot of coats and still no labs



You didn;t look close enough  :Cool:

----------


## HF1

Laina had one like Quinn is wearing but unfortunately 'Chubby' had bits of Vizsla poking out of the holes

----------


## EeeBees

[QUOTE=el borracho;51129]


> Congrats to all, and congrats to *El B* as you actually pulled that look off, well done!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pointer ! I felt very comfortable dressed like this and it does make me wonder "why" after the money and dedication of training we don't make our sport look more prestigious and dress for each occasion to a high standard rather than turn up as most people here do looking like were ready to dig a ditch and I don't mean that in an offensive or snobbish way .


That is a very nice ensemble, ElBarracho...I attach a link for further acquistions!!

Country Shirts

I have bought heaps from this company...fantastic service.

----------


## el borracho

do you trial EeeBees ?I need another wearer of Tweed to fly the flag of difference and change the Im ready to dog a ditch look

----------


## EeeBees

> do you trial EeeBees ?I need another wearer of Tweed to fly the flag of difference and change the Im ready to dog a ditch look


Alas, Setter Man, life is a trial...

did attend the P & S Novie Game Trial at Rathmoy with my youngster Falco...no, I am more a Le Chameau girl myself...are you going to the P & S Christmas blast and training day...I have the won the Best Boyess at the clays twice over the years (once at Equine and once at Mr Wells lovely circuit), (as one does when one has Beretta :Grin: !!!!) so I think I do need to attend to make it a third win...

was going through customs at the Vancouver airport...had my $600NZD Le Chameau shooting jacket over my arm...put it on the counter to open my case for the customs officer, put my hand out to pick up my jacket and it was gone...I was absolutely horrified and devastated...it was not passed in nor caught on camera so who knows...



did you look at the gorgeous ammo and gun bags on that site...dribble dribble dribble...

----------


## el borracho

Now that is gutting to be robbed of fine cloths at an Airport of all places . I will if possible attend the Xmas trial and BBQ.
Great to hear your such an out doors girl -few and far between around here

----------


## EeeBees

I was most distressed about that...it was such a lovely jacket...I had looked on the website time and time again at the garment and it was want, want, want!!!!

----------

